# Adam Dutkiewicz kills me



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 8, 2008)

A man after my own malice.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 8, 2008)

Hehe he's his usual goof self I see 
It's a refreshing attitude honestly, with all those guys taking music too seriously it's getting a bit boring


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Jun 8, 2008)

He is so awesome. Seen him KSE live 3 times haha.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jun 8, 2008)

he makes KSE a whole lot more interesting


----------



## Naren (Jun 8, 2008)

Hilarious. 



Ishan said:


> Hehe he's his usual goof self I see
> It's a refreshing attitude honestly, with all those guys taking music too seriously it's getting a bit boring


----------



## Apophis (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## thesimo (Jun 8, 2008)

he is definitely nuts. he did a whole series of those emo bits before the warped tour shows (i think it was warped tour anyway)


----------



## st2012 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Crucified (Jun 8, 2008)

i really don't like Killswitch but that guy has always had the best on stage presence.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude is hilarious. I love the end of the Holy Diver video when you find out it's him dressed as the princess


----------



## DaveCarter (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol, legend!!


----------



## Regor (Jun 8, 2008)

Adam is my hero and role model for stage presence!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Hehe he's his usual goof self I see
> It's a refreshing attitude honestly, with all those guys taking music too seriously it's getting a bit boring


I definitely agree, I hate it when people are all serious


----------



## Bobo (Jun 8, 2008)

Love their music and he definitely adds some character.

I want to see KSE and Behemoth on the same stage....


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 9, 2008)

Adam Dutkiewicz said:


> YOU HAVE TO MIND, THERE ARE VEINS IN THE BANANAAAAAAA!


----------



## Carrion (Jun 9, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I definitely agree, I hate it when people are all serious



You just can't understand the power of

.......................................Satan. *Sips wine*


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 9, 2008)

Adam D is the greatest!  I will always remember the line, "This next song is gonna rock you harder than your first period... it's called when Darkness Falls!"  Ohhhh that crazy Adam D....


----------



## lobee (Jun 9, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


>




Quote:
Originally Posted by *Adam Dutkiewicz* 
_YOU HAVE TO MIND, THERE ARE VEINS IN THE BANANAAAAAAA!_

Followed by The Price Is Right fail music!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 9, 2008)

Carrion said:


> You just can't understand the power of
> 
> .......................................Satan. *Sips wine*



But, Satan is a fun-loving guy...


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Shame Adam was ill when I saw them live


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 9, 2008)

"This next song is about Howard ice skating. It's called 'When Darkness Falls'."


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Howard Jones said:


> "I WANNA HEAR THE GIRLS!"


And then they start one of their new poppy songs... This is what KsE has become 

For god's sake, what happened to THIS!?:



We want Jesse back!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2008)

adams pants could fit an elephant in that vid


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 9, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> And then they start one of their new poppy songs... This is what KsE has become
> 
> For god's sake, what happened to THIS!?:



They became less angry and have more fun on stage?   I like the music from the early KSE era too but I would totally prefer to see KSE at a show where it's more fun interactions between the band and the audience and less screaming at the crowd while being overly-serious.


----------



## Regor (Jun 9, 2008)

Heard from Adam D. at an OzzFest show in MI (It rained all day)

"The only precipitation I see here today is the moisture dripping from your pussies... assholes!!"

And a quote from the backstage footage of their DVD.

"This next song goes out to all the 14 y/o girls with braces... for keeping it metal"


----------



## chest rockwell (Jun 9, 2008)

<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dogZN8-4i5s"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dogZN8-4i5s" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>

AWESOME !!! still dont know how to embed youtube vids !!!what year is this HELP!!!


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 9, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


>




Just post the URL, and if that doesn't automatically embed it (i.e. posts it as a link instead) do this:

[ youtubevid ]dogZN8-4i5s[ / youtubevid ] (without the spaces, where the middle section is the ID code thingy in the URL of the video)


----------



## Regor (Jun 9, 2008)

I want Adam's hat!! That rules!


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha that dude is hilarious


----------



## chest rockwell (Jun 9, 2008)

THANKS !!


----------



## Naren (Jun 9, 2008)

Buz, that video's fucking hilarious.


----------



## sepherus (Jun 9, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> And then they start one of their new poppy songs... This is what KsE has become
> 
> For god's sake, what happened to THIS!?:
> 
> ...




Old man hardcore cred. I've seen them live that era, little earlier I believe. It was before they wrote/recorded "Alive or Just Breathing" It was in a tiny bar/club, they were rocking 5150s back then too if i remember correctly. They were fun then but after Howard joined up they were a lot more fun to see live. Don't get me wrong I loved Jesse's work with them, but the band loosened up then.


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Jun 9, 2008)

The first time i saw them here in TN, Adam said.

"I WAS WITH YOUR MOMS LAST NIGHT, I PUNCHED HER LAST 2 TEETH OUT, THEN I TOOK A DUMP IN HER VAGINA!"


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2008)

Baphomet_Reich said:


> The first time i saw them here in TN, Adam said.
> 
> "I WAS WITH YOUR MOMS LAST NIGHT, I PUNCHED HER LAST 2 TEETH OUT, THEN I TOOK A DUMP IN HER VAGINA!"


back and forth FOREVER


----------



## Stitch (Jun 10, 2008)

I love Adam, he's been a huge inspiration to me ever since I first heard AoJB (the man can play drums? And guitar? And piano? And helped record it? And did backing vocals? Holy shit, I want to be like him!) and he's hilarious live, but I've never seen him. I travelled down to Bristol to catch KsE for their only UK date that year and he was ill.  The rest of the guys were cool as fuck (doing Jäger shots with Joel is a painful memory) but I really wish I could meet him.

On the other hand, I'm sure thousands of kids say it to him all the time so maybe he wouldn't care haha. And it might diminish my idolisation somewhat, but man I'd love to have some drinks with him.

And old KsE for the motherfucking win. Howard sucks something awful compared to Jesse.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 10, 2008)

I love Adam's attitude! I find guys like him and Devin Townsend showing a sense of humour is highly refreshing cause too many metallers are.

Busy faking machismo or posing (Phil Anselmo? Yngwie Malmsteen?) 
whining about how their fave band sold out. (Metallica......yawn!)
Moaning about how their fave band were better before the previous vocalist/guitarist quit the band (Sepultura/Soulfly, Fear Factory blah blah blah)

So it's ironic that we have people in this thread whining that Howard sucks!


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Jun 10, 2008)

Howard is a great vocalist if you ask me, and so what if the music isnt as "brutal" as it was, its still great stuff. These guys make metal fun and enjoyable.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 10, 2008)

Who is Adam with in the studio there? Unearth?


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 10, 2008)

Bobo said:


> Who is Adam with in the studio there? Unearth?



Yeah, Buz McGrath from Unearth


----------



## Bobo (Jun 10, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Yeah, Buz McGrath from Unearth



Cool  I thought I read they had worked together. Just found out about Unearth a few months ago and been really digging them.



Baphomet_Reich said:


> The first time i saw them here in TN, Adam said.
> 
> "I WAS WITH YOUR MOMS LAST NIGHT, I PUNCHED HER LAST 2 TEETH OUT, THEN I TOOK A DUMP IN HER VAGINA!"



And the incest sure goes a lot smoother since she lost those last two teeth! 

 Hehe well I'm a hillbilly from TN too! Jackson, not too far from ya.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 11, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> I love Adam's attitude! I find guys like him and Devin Townsend showing a sense of humour is highly refreshing cause too many metallers are.
> 
> Busy faking machismo or posing (Phil Anselmo? Yngwie Malmsteen?)
> whining about how their fave band sold out. (Metallica......yawn!)
> ...



Howard doesn't suck. He's fantastic in his genre and an inspiration to so many people.

_But when compared to Jesse_ he sucks, IN MY OPINION, because the band lost their creative, driving edge that was so fresh. They aren't progressing forward, they're simply recording (slightly better than average) cookie-cutter metalcore.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 11, 2008)

I just felt that bringing up how you feel about Howard didn't belong in a thread thats about Adam his sense of humour and how he takes the mick out of the cliched metal attitude. 

I do agree with you that the band haven't progressed and i think you should have just explained yourself a little better instead of simply saying Howard sucks. 
I may not post on here too often but I love coming on here to read other people's opinions about music, because most of the time people get into the detail of why they dislike/like a band so someone just claiming someone sucks comes across as childish to me.

But in regards to the band even if Jesse had stayed theres a chance the band could still be as they sound today because they may have gone in this direction anyway.


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2008)

Mikael Akerfeldt's personality and sense of humor is another which I find very inspiring. A hell of a frontman, too.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 11, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> I do agree with you that the band haven't progressed and i think you should have just explained yourself a little better instead of simply saying Howard sucks.
> I may not post on here too often but I love coming on here to read other people's opinions about music, because most of the time people get into the detail of why they dislike/like a band so someone just claiming someone sucks comes across as childish to me.





Stitch said:


> And old KsE for the motherfucking win. Howard sucks something awful *compared to Jesse.*




Finally:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/57140-old-killswitch-appreciation.html


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 11, 2008)

I appreciate the thread and rather like the recent Fear Factory one i enjoyed it. But when you say "Howard sucks something awful compared to Jesse" most people will assume you're talking about Jesse being the better vocalist not the fact that the songwriting during Jesse's period with the band was better.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 11, 2008)

Well no, if you read the link I sent you I feel Jesse is a far superior vocalist. He could scream far better (and didn't lose his voice after 2 songs like Howard does live), his lyrics were far superior, he managed to convey some semblance of emotion wheras Howard just seems to be reading off a sheet. Howard may be a better singer to many but I personally can't stand his 'singing' - its so overdone and false to me.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 11, 2008)

I kinda don't like to compare because they are VERY different to each other so it feels pointless but I see your point with Howard cause it sounds like he's crooning sometimes which is a bit too "Mr Smooth" and reminds me of Mike Patton's cheesier moments. 

I like Jesse cause his voice was so different to anything on the scene at that time. 
I remember getting a Kerrang! cd with "Life To Lifeless" on Before AOJB was released and being blown away by the sound and the difference between them and the other 15 or so nu-metal bands that were on it(it was dark days for metal back then!) 
Though sometimes the odd note with his singing irks me, it's hard to pinpoint but it's kind of like Burton in the early days of Fear Factory. Jesse's lyrics are far better though and they made the record for me cause they really stand apart and give the material a 3rd dimension which so many modern bands lack. 

It works two ways though cause on 1 hand I'd like to have heard Jesse carry on with the band and have his voice develop (Seemless is ok but very different) and mature. 
But most of the bands Roadrunner signed when they signed KSE such as Downer, Anyone and Five Pointe 0 (who toured with KSE and put out a pretty good debut) got zero support from Roadrunner and broke up cause they were far too busy promoting rap/nu-metal so if it wasn't for Howard joining theres a BIG chance they may have split when Jesse left, and that we wouldn't be discussing the band today.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 11, 2008)

There's simply no comparison between Jesse and howard, there's no point to argue. You can like it better or not, cause everyone has is own tastes, but Jesse is by far superior vocalist,.


In addition of what Stitch said, in my opinion...

a) Jesse's screams were motherfuckingly raw and agressive. Also, they were very "distinct" and unique. Howard just sounds like thousands of other metalcore vocalists out there scream-wise.

b) Jesse's melodic voice was out of this world, so powerful yet emotional without sounding cheesy. He never did vibratos at the end of every line, or ended every words with a gay "-ei" kinda falsetto (If you know what I mean), like Howard, which sounds forced and emotionless. Jesse was all natural. 

c) Jesse's stage presence was incredible, so much energy coming out of him, it's like an unchained beast. Howard most of the time just stands up like "hey, look how big I am!".

d) I'd never met Jesse, but sure he isn't an asshole like Howard!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 12, 2008)

Am I gonna get hit if I say that I couldn't tell that they had changed vocalists until after I read the Wiki article on them? 

Or that I like more of their newer songs?


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Stitch (Jun 12, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Am I gonna get hit if I say that I couldn't tell that they had changed vocalists until after I read the Wiki article on them?
> 
> Or that I like more of their newer songs?


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 12, 2008)

Adam is a fucking legend. It's such a shame that there aren't more people like him in the industry. It needs it. 

I've seen them live twice and he was pure comedy both times. He loves what he does and enjoys it, and he certainly conveys that by doing what he does.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 13, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> "This next song is about Howard ice skating. It's called 'When Darkness Falls'."



Please tell me someone was taping that and you have a YouTube link.


----------



## thesimo (Jun 13, 2008)

or 

"This next song is about Howard undressing. It's called 'When Darkness Falls'"


----------



## Stitch (Jun 13, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Please tell me someone was taping that and you have a YouTube link.



Its on their live DVD, as quoted by Doc and Dallas Coyle of God Forbid.


----------



## Lozek (Jun 13, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> There's simply no comparison between Jesse and howard, there's no point to argue. You can like it better or not, cause everyone has is own tastes, but Jesse is by far superior vocalist,.



Not really true, they are DIFFERENT, nothing more nothing less. I do like the range that Jesse had in his voice, but listening to it now sounds a little dated to be honest, and that's not me ripping on that album because I genuinely still enjoy it. However, Howards mid-range strength is amazing and something that perfectly fits a band like Killswitch if they want to move forward and not stay a mid-sized club band, which is exactly what they did.

It's an Apples and Oranges comparison, but to make a blanket statement that Jesse is a 'superior vocalist' is just ignorant. I know some highly skilled, trained vocalists who would totally disagree with you, and both opinions are equally valid.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 13, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Please tell me someone was taping that and you have a YouTube link.



When I saw them, Adam started talking about the Boston Marathorn and how Howard was taking part. Then a "crafty South African runner came up behind him, and took him the fuck out! This song is about that day! Darkness Falls!"


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 13, 2008)

When I saw them, Adam was in cutoff jeanshorts and a wifebeater and between songs said "Guys turn to the girl next to you, get close to them, and punch them in the fucking ovaries!"


----------



## JerkyChid (Jun 13, 2008)

Adam is fuckin awesome 


And guys, what's up with the argument of who the better vocalist is? I swear... I mean come on! 

Jesse: Old Vocalist
Howard: Current Vocalist

They are different and they only way I can look at one and go "he is/was better" is the screams. I don't like Howard's screaming really at all, Jesse's was always awesome. Love em both and esspecially love the D


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 14, 2008)

In my 1st post I said I thought it was ironic that someone made a comment about Howard because Adam has taken the piss out of people who say Howard sucks in interviews etc so given the fact that the thread was about Adam I thought it was funny.

It's a thing about metal fans that bugs the fuck out of me that instead of appreciating the music we often argue about a band being better before a singer/guitarist/etc left. For example I have a friend who is a HUGE Soulfly fan and everyone in our circle of friends knows not to mention Sepultura around him because it's just not worth the endless verbal beatdown you're going to get. 
But I think this attitude can be seen as a positive thing and demonstrates the passion we have for this music because I really can't imagine two Oasis or Blink 182 fans arguing about how they were better before the original drummer quit can you? 

As metallers we are radically different than any other type of fan for many reasons and I think it's funny (and insulting) that metallers are viewed as narrow minded cavemen by mainstream media despite the fact that metal as a genre has more variety, themes and intricacy than ANY other type of music.

I think the following quote by RobZombie from the movie 
"Metal: A headbangers journey" sums it up..............

"No one ever says "uh yeah i was really big into Slayer one summer" Ive never met THAT guy, Ive only ever met the guy who's got SLAYER carved across his chest"


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 4, 2008)

Back on topic, and back on top...

SPINEY MIDDLE!



Now that little bit Adam plays... I feel like I've heard that somewhere before. Anyone know where?


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 5, 2008)

Carrion said:


> You just can't understand the power of
> 
> .......................................Satan. *Sips wine*



Man that was the funniest thing. I don't know if putting on an affectation like that is awesome or pathetic


----------



## thesimo (Jul 5, 2008)

oh adam.. how i love thee soo


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 11, 2008)

"Hey Adam, what's on your iPod?!"

"DINTY MOORE BEEF STEWWW!"

On that note, what is going on there that makes him sound like a demon? Trick of the voice, something in the PA, or both?


----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 11, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> As metallers we are radically different than any other type of fan for many reasons and I think it's funny (and insulting) that metallers are viewed as narrow minded cavemen by mainstream media despite the fact that metal as a genre has more variety, themes and intricacy than ANY other type of music.



Damn straight


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 30, 2008)

"I AM ADAM D. I COME FROM THE FUTURE TO STEAL YOUR SOUL AND THE INNOCENCE OF 14 YEAR OLD GIRLS!!!"

oh and Buz's tone in that video is awesome.


----------



## thedownside (Jul 30, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> <object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dogZN8-4i5s"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dogZN8-4i5s" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>
> 
> AWESOME !!! still dont know how to embed youtube vids !!!what year is this HELP!!!



maaaaaan, amazing tone. must.... see.... more..... please!!!


----------



## mindstorm (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## thedownside (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 13, 2008)

/\
/\

That is amazing. That was a very accurate representation of the album.

Hopefully, since this is an old thread, I won't get my head ripped off for saying that I like Howard so much more than Jesse. I am truly jealous of Howard's voice, and I think it is a better fit for the band. (be gentle)


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

" 'Oh my mommy doesn't love me' Fuck you, pussy!!"

Awesome. Adam rocks.


----------



## himortal7 (Jan 14, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> A man after my own malice.





Dude thanks for posting my Adam D warped video,. you posting it on this website gave it alot of its HITS! 
so thanks man!
(it shows on youtube where videos are being posted and stuff and this site was number one lol)


----------



## Variant (Jan 14, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 14, 2009)

himortal7 said:


> Dude thanks for posting my Adam D warped video,. you posting it on this website gave it alot of its HITS!
> so thanks man!
> (it shows on youtube where videos are being posted and stuff and this site was number one lol)



Glad to be of service.


----------

